# New Saint Andrews College



## davidsuggs (Sep 4, 2008)

To begin with, I know about the theological errors and am not in any way endorsing them whatsoever. Sorry, had to get that out of the way first.

As I look at different schools for college, the Christian Reformed integration point is very important to me. But also, so is the style in which it is done. The classical style of education that the ACCS promotes is very effective and my PCA church's school is a member of the ACCS as well. This being the case, there is only one classical Christian-oriented college currently in existence that I am currently aware of (by "classical" I mean following the general Dorothy Sayers approach). That is the infamous New Saint Andrews College in Moscow, Idaho, headed by Leithart with Doug Wilson as a Senior Fellow of Theology. I am curious as to your opinion on this. Is the excellent academic schema worth it? What do you think?


----------



## larryjf (Sep 4, 2008)

It's a mistake to be educated at an institution for style rather than content.


----------



## Josiah (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a FV friend who always speaks very highly of this schools educational standards. He is a very bright fellow, knows Hebrew & Greek, but the last time I spoke to him (two weeks ago) he had changed since I had seen him last. If I didnt know anything about the FV and the movement he is caught up in, I would have assumed that he had joined some strange cult. He said some things about a brother in the Lord that I thought I would never hear from a fellow believer. 

I know that this is all anecdotal, but I think that its important to remember the enviornment that you will be in, in a school like that. My friend was woo'ed into FV theology by the pseudo piety he saw around him and dismissed all criticisms about the movement as simply "Older reformed ministers who have just discovered how to blog". 

Be careful and prayerful in the school you choose.


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 5, 2008)

davidsuggs said:


> To begin with, I know about the theological errors and am not in any way endorsing them whatsoever. Sorry, had to get that out of the way first.
> 
> As I look at different schools for college, the Christian Reformed integration point is very important to me. But also, so is the style in which it is done. The classical style of education that the ACCS promotes is very effective and my PCA church's school is a member of the ACCS as well. This being the case, there is only one classical Christian-oriented college currently in existence that I am currently aware of (by "classical" I mean following the general Dorothy Sayers approach). That is the infamous New Saint Andrews College in Moscow, Idaho, headed by Leithart with Doug Wilson as a Senior Fellow of Theology. I am curious as to your opinion on this. Is the excellent academic schema worth it? What do you think?




NSA is Nominalist in philosophy, and aberrant in theology. Indeed, there are cult-like tendencies, and the beautiful facade merely serves to suck in the innocent. I have friends who are devotees of the Golden MosCow, and their descent (in some instances) began with NSA.

Classical education is not all it's cracked up to be. It is a mixture of humanism (as exemplified by the Nominalist approach to mathematics and now, with FV, to theology) and an odd self-chosen (read: heretical) form of "Reformed" theology. The friend I have is a basher of people he disagrees with (sound like someone else we all know?), and is rather cocky. I don't think he picked these traits up on accident. Again, anecdotal, but the warning signs are in big, bold letters. Don't think you're too strong to be sucked into the black hole that is Moscow.

Cheers,


----------

